# Sigs!



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2007)

I noticed you guys have your signatures personalised.

How do you do this?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2007)

Mostly,using graphic programs.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2007)

ah 

should of really seen that coming...........

what sort of programs, 

i doubt I could manage it i only have paint.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Photoshop mainly although you can also use Paintshop Pro among others. You can do it with paint but not much more than add some text to a picture...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2007)

Paint is what I use to make all of mine....

Heinz, post a pic and Ill make u a quick one...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey thats awesome, thanks a million mate 








I realise its too big.......


couldn't upload it to photobucket to resize it for some reason


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Well this here is just a quick way of doing it. Les has possibly better fonts and can do you a better one (I only have German Gothic Fonts).

Unless you want to make a really good one like what Wurger has you will have to do a simple one like I just did with paint.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Very simple one...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2007)

Or something like that.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that is some funny sh!t Wurger... Great stuff...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I actually like that one. The Koala actually makes it stand out...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2007)

hey guys thanks a million 

I appreciate your time and effort8) 

The spitfire ones are awesome and I'll keep as backups later on,


However Wurger has nailed it Its fantastic!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey, very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2007)

THX guys for the kind words.I'm very glad that you like them. 

Heinz there you are others you can use in the future when the present you find boring.I hope you liked them too.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2007)

awesome!

Cheers wurger 

made my day


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2007)

THX V2.


----------

